# Call of Duty World At War - Unhandled Exception Caught



## intellectual

Problem - Call of Duty crashes at start up.

Error Message - Unhandled Exception Caught (lot of users are facing similar issue, it's all over Google)

Required Info - 

1. "Can you run it" test - passed (passed with good results i.e. achievd fast mark)
2. Minimum required hardware - Yes
3. Free hard disk space of atleast 8 or 10 GB - Yes (Well over 8 and 10 GB)
4. Latest Direct X installed- Yes
5. System specs are as follows - 

Intel Core 2 @ 1.86 Ghz, Intel® 946GZ Express Chipset system Model - D946GZIS, Windows MCE 2005 SP 3, XFX GeForce 9400 GT, WD Caviar 160 GB Internal HDD, Seagate FreeAgent Pro 500 GB External HDD, 1 GB DDR II RAM, Hauppauge WinTV PVR PCI II (25xxx)

Fix already tried - 

Fix 1. Disabled phone modem under "Device Manager". Modem that i have installed is called "PCI SoftV92 Modem"

Fix 2. Right click the exe file, click on tab named Compatibility, check the "Run this program in compatibility mode with" box and then select "Windows XP Service Pack 2"

Problem with Fix 2. - I don't get the option of Windown Service Pack 2 option. I only have got 4 options there which are as follows. Windows 95, Windows 98/ME, Windows NT 4.0 (Service Pack 5) & Windows 2000

Fix 3. Start > Control Panel > Sound Right Click on the default playback device (e.g. Speakers) and click properties. From there select the Advanced tab. To eliminate this error the default playback format must be set at 24 bit 48000Hz (Studio Quality).

problem with Fix 3. - I do not have option called Sound. I only have got option of Sound & audio devices. And, there isn't anything called properties. Just advanced tab which gives you option for hardware accelaration & sample rate conversion quality. Tried setting it to basic however issue still persist.

Fix 4. deleted all accounts and the .txt file in the 'C:\ Users\ Username\ AppData\ Local\ Activision\ CoDWaW\ players' folder.

I then deleted the file 'Treyarch.bik' in the folder 'C:\ Program Files\ Activision\ Call of Duty - World at War\ main\ video'

Problem with Fix 4. - Couldn't locate aboesaid folder i.e. users\username. Did try deleting the file "treyarch.bik" but to no avail

Fix 5. The trick is to insert your DVD or mount your .iso file and navigate to [DVD Drive]:\Setup\Data\zone\english
This folder contains all of the fastfiles for each level in the game, these are vital for loading. Sometimes, the installed files can get corrupted, so the best plan of action is to Copy and Paste them all from the DVD folder into the installation folder.

Fix 5. status - Replaced all files from DVD still didn't work

Posting all fixes as it may be helpful to someone else facing same issue. Unfortunately none of the fixes worked for me. Any other bright sugegstions please?

Is it safe to post Hijack this & CPU Z logs? I was thinking of posting well in advance but thought it would be better to seek advise from Mods first.


----------



## RockmasteR

Hello,
Fix 3 is for Vista and Windows 7
for Windows XP:
Go to Control Panel -> Audio and Sound devices

under speakers choose settings -> Advanced
set the Hardware Acceleration to BASIC (move the slider two times to the left)


----------



## intellectual

Cheers Mate but have tried that already. Didn't work.


----------



## intellectual

Finally solved it. Here's another fix that worked for me -

1. Run dxdiag and see if your card is running as emulated.
2. If it is, go into regedit, search for words “device presence”. Change emulated to 0, VXd to 1 and WDM to 1. Find all of them and change.

Be patient as there will be lots of "Device Presence" all over registry. Best way to do it is Click on edit > Find (Control + F) > type device presence and hit enter > change values as stated in step 2 > and now keep clicking "find next" (Shortcut key F3) and keep changing values until you reach to a point where you get a notification pop up stating "No more entries found". You will also notice "vertical scroll bar" on left hand side of your screen will have been scrolled all the way down once you're done.

- Intellectual Out!


----------

